# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  वजन बढ़ाने के लिए बचें बाजारू उत्पादों से ...

## Krishna

आज की इस भाग दौड़ भरी दुनिया में परफेक्ट बॉडी व सिक्स पैक ऐब की चाह रखने वाले अक्*सर लोग दवाओं का सेवन करने लगते हैं। उन्*हें यह तरीका आसान और जल्*द नतीजा देने वाला लगता है। लेकिन, इस शॉर्ट-कट के कितने खतरे होते हैं, इस बात से लोग अक्*सर बेपरवाह रहते हैं। यह मुमकिन है कि इन दवाओं के इस्*तेमाल से कुछ दिनों में ही आपको असर नजर आने लगे।

----------


## Krishna

लेकिन, ये दवाएं लंबे वक्*त में आपके लिए तकलीफदेह ही साबित होती हैं। ये उत्*पाद आपका वजन तो बढ़ा देते हैं, लेकिन आपकी सेहत पर इनका काफी बुरा असर पड़ता है। 
बॉडी बनाने की चाह लोगों को प्रोटीन शेक या अन्य स्*ट्रेरायड की ओर मोड़ देती है, जिनके परिणाम सेहत को भुगतने पड़ते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

आखिर क्यों लेते हैं वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्पाद :

----------


## Krishna

स्*वस्*थ शरीर को विटामिन, मिनरल्स, कार्बोहाइड्रेट, प्रोटीन और फाइबर आदि पोषक तत्*वों की पर्याप्त मात्रा की जरूरत होती है। इसके साथ ही हमें व्*यायाम करने की भी जरूरत होती है। लेकिन, वक्*त की कमी के चलते लोग सही मात्रा में पौष्टिक भोजन का सेवन नहीं कर पाते, इसलिए कई बार उनका वजन कम रह जाता है। और इसी तकलीफ को जल्*द दूर करने के लिए लोग वजन बढ़ाने वाले पाउडर व अन्*य पूरक उत्*पादों का रुख कर लेते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्*पाद तथा उनके दुष्प्रभाव :*

----------


## Krishna

*इंसुलिन का बढ़ना*ऐसा देखा गया है कि वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्*पादों में शुगर की मात्रा आवश्*यकता से अधिक होती है। इससे शरीर में अनावश्*यक कैलोरी जमा हो जाती है। अधिक कैलोरी से आपको अतिरिक्*त चर्बी तो मिल जाएगी, लेकिन साथ ही यह इंसुलिन के स्*तर को भी काफी बढ़ा देती है। इससे सिरदर्द की समस्*या हो सकती है और दीर्घकाल में यह समस्*या डायबिटीज का रूप भी ले सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

*प्रोस्टेट कैंसर*वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्पादों को लेने से पुरुषों में प्रोस्टेट कैंसर की समस्या हो सकती है। एक हेल्थ वेबसाइट मायो क्*लीनिक के मुताबिक वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्पादों का प्रयोग करने वाले पुरुषों में कई तरह की सेक्स समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*पेट संबंधी समस्या* कैलोरी की ज्यादा मात्रा लेने पर गैस, पेट में सूजन व अन्य समस्याएं हो सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*गुर्दे की पथरी*वजन बढाने वाले उत्पाद लेने से किडनी को काफी नुकसान पहुंचने का अंदेशा रहता है। क्रिएटीन व कैल्शियम ज्यादा मात्रा में लेने से गुर्दे की पथरी की भी समस्या हो सकती है। हालांकि वजन बढ़ाने वाले पाउडर लेने से गुर्दे की पथरी नहीं होती, लेकिन शारीरिक हार्मोन्स अतिसंवेदनशील होने की सूरत में यह घातक हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*आंत की समस्या*

वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्पाद लेने वालों में आंत की समस्या हो सकती है। वजन बढाने वाले पाउडर उत्प्रेरक हैं लेकिन अधिक मात्रा में पानी पीने से उसके दुष्प्रभावों से बचा जा सकता है। वजन कम करने वाला पाउडर के साथ अगर एल्कोहल का सेवन किया जाए तो यह घातक हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*सांस की समस्या*जो लोग वजन बढा़ने वाले उत्पाद लेते हैं, उन्हें सांस की समस्या हो सकती है। कभी-कभी कफ व छींकने की समस्या होती है , इन समस्याओं के ज्यादा गंभीर होने पर सांसों की घरघराहट की शिकायत या अस्थमा की समस्या भी हो सकती है। अगर आपको पहले से सांस की समस्या है तो कोई भी सप्लीमेंट्स लेने से पहले चिकित्सक से संपर्क जरुर करें।

----------


## Krishna

*अतिरिक्त चर्बी*वजन बढ़ाने वाले उत्पादों के प्रयोग से शरीर पर अतिरिक्त फैट जमा हो सकता है जो कि कई गंभीर बीमारियों का कारण बन सकता है जैसे हृदय रोग, हृद्यघात व मधुमेह आदि।

----------

